# Angel Drawing



## jujubear

I got a little more focused on my drawings and came out with this...










I just wanted to post this as my first...post...blah


----------



## Mike

That's a very nice drawing, jujubear. What inspired it?


----------



## jujubear

I don't really know....thats just what it came out to be...its all in the wings


----------



## cherylfoster

Wow, It's mind blowing. you have draw a nice picture so that I am speech less. I am very impressed with your picture. I have never seen this type of picture in past. This picture have a good shading. I think you are the actual painter. I am thankful to jujubear for sharing your greatness to us.


----------



## jackartist

That's a very cute drawing. I bet you did this on your class while the teacher is boring! j/k.


----------

